# A downlod - un descargo -- un descarrec?



## xarruc

Hola a tots

Com tradueixes a download / un descargo en l'informatica?

Es fa servir la paraula descàrrec?

Gràcies


----------



## chics

Una descàrrega.


----------



## ampurdan

Gairebé! Normalment veig: "una descàrrega".


----------



## xarruc

Moltes gràcies


----------



## xarruc

I el plural doncs és 

Descàrregues

(El dubte és el accent)


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, l'accent està bé. Per cert, no he pensat en dir-t'ho abans, en castellà també és "descarga". "Descargo" es fa servir en altres contextes.


----------



## ernest_

L'accent és correcte, ja que sense accent seria la 2a persona del present d'indicatiu: "tu descarregues".

Ara bé, jo he traduït alguns programes informàtics i hi ha un problema amb "descarregar", perquè es confón:

load -> carregar
unload -> descarregar
download -> descarregar

Llavors, si dius "descarregar un mòdul del kernel" no se sap si estàs parlant de "unload" o "download". Per evitar possibles malentesos s'acostuma a traduir "download" per "baixar" (verb) i "baixada" (nom).


----------



## xarruc

Gràcies. 

Ara que m'ho digués, Ampurdan, descarga em sona més normal en castellà. No m'habia adonat.

Doncs, Ernest, Aquest a que refereixes del baixada, es fa servir la differencia només en la programció o en tota la xarxa? - Busco la tradució per posar en un bóton d'una pàgina web.


----------



## ernest_

Es fa servir per dir "download", per exemple "he [o m'he] baixat un video" (=I downloaded a video). En el botó pots posar "baixar".

També pots posar "descarregar", però jo prefereixo "baixar" per les raons que he dit abans.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola ernest,



> Llavors, si dius "descarregar un mòdul del kernel" no se sap si estàs parlant de "unload" o "download". Per evitar possibles malentesos s'acostuma a traduir "download" per "baixar" (verb) i "baixada" (nom).


 
No sé, fa bastant temps que hi treballo i no se m'acut en quin context algú confondria una descàrrega d'un mòdul del kernel amb la descàrrega d'una actualització (ja ho sé: sempre hi ha algun despistat, eh!!! però...).

Per això, realment recomanaria "*descarregar*", que crec que és l'opció més extesa, amb diferència.

Salut !!


----------



## chics

Hola!

Com a verb, també s'utilitza _baixar_ a més de _descarregar_. En canvi, mai havia sentit una _baixada_.

Salut.


----------

